# Plucky!



## Granny Heeney (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey chicken peeps!    When I was really young, I got hold of Mom's Herb Alpert records and wore this one out (my chicken obsession started early  LOL).  Anyone remember this old tune?  I hunted it down on YouTube the other day and got the same kick out of hearing it for the first time in 30 yrs as when I heard it the first time.    It's playing right now and 9 Volt is crowing at it  ROFL


----------

